# roofing 4 story hotel



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking for ideas on getting the crew onto the roof of a 4 story hotel new construction without buying a $800 45' ladder or renting a man lift for a week I've seen guys leave a smaller piece of sheeting out to use as kind of a door to climb up through and shingle that part last. Any other ideas like that? Not worried about OSHA in our area just need a safe, common sense idea on getting the crew up and down on a daily basis, I have a forklift to get the materials and equipment up.


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Will they wear fall protection harnesses?


----------



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes they certainly will follow all OSHA fall protection guidelines once on the roof.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You could use the forklift with a man basket to lift the guys up. Or if you have a 40' ladder build a wood platform up 5' and/or buy the extended hand rails like these.


http://www.hayneedle.com/sale/qualcraftsafetladderrailextension.cfm?srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=31-122653475-2&source=channel_intelligence_nextag_hayneedle


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Buy the ladder and mark it into the cost of the job. Then sell it when the job is done.


----------



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

Or just use the same idea you are going to use to get the guy down thats going to have to shingle that last area from the plywood access hole? Lol


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

pro exteriors said:


> Yes they certainly will follow all OSHA fall protection guidelines once on the roof.


Really? Willy they use a garbage chute? Because my understanding is that a garbage chute would still be necessary even on a steep slope for a roof of this height. Scaffolding may need to be erected with a chute.


----------

